# Poor Wireless Service in Wyndham Resorts



## DeeDibble (Jun 15, 2014)

I have been having a horrible time with the wireless systems at the Wyndham resorts at all of the locations.  On occasion when I say something to the front desk they say things like " your on vacation, why do you care?"  In talking with maintenance men in the different resorts, the take away is:  internet is the biggest maintenance request/ complaints they get all week.  Example: maintenance personel told me that for  every 1 call for a stove burner not working there are 8 calls for internet. Connectivity.  Corporate Wyndham is a HUGE corporation claiming fame to providing service!  I say BS.  They are not on their game on this one!  There is no doubt that for every unit that is occupied there will be at MINIMUM 2 wireless devices (on the average) but for some reason Wyndham and /or their resorts do not provide the amount of modems, routers or whatever Wireless tools to keep up with the demand.  Many of us owners still have to do work while at the resorts, you would think they would take this into. Consideration!  You can check in a cheap hotel and get better connectivity. How can such a huge corporation making millions and millions of dollars keep ignoring this????


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 16, 2014)

I usually just go to McDonalds (buying a $1 menu item), Kohl's, Lowe's, Home Depot. CVS, or similar offering FREE WIFI if the Wyndham does NOT have free WIFI (yes, there are still some Wyndham resorts w/o FREE wifi).

But I believe if guests are streaming content (like movies) on each device in the units - personal entertainment or babysitter - the resort could double the speed and it still would have "bad" connections. I think I read, Bonnet Creek has a device limit in its units now - is this true?

I know when my sister and her family travels, her husband is doing work & her 3 boys are playing interactive game. She is the least connected one - but someone has to do the cooking.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 16, 2014)

Small consolation, but Geoff Richards the President of the Club Wyndham Board is concerned about this too (also the fact that we have HD TVs in all the units but no HD service) He spoke about his frustration in this area at the May owners meeting.

I expect something to happen,but as Linda says I doubt that they can keep up with the heavy users. 

I travel with a Verizon Hot Spot... if Verizon serves the area, Im in business....I know ...expensive. But I dont stream videos or music.


----------



## linsj (Jun 16, 2014)

It's not bad at _all_ of the locations. I stay at Kauai Beach Villas for two weeks every year, and the Internet has not been a problem since they switched to AT&T.


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Jun 16, 2014)

I have found the connection speed to be better in the mornings, when there aren't allot of people using it, than later at night, when people are through with their daily activities, at allot of the resorts.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 16, 2014)

I just spent 11 days at Wyndham Old Town Alexandria.  As I reported in my trip report:  The free Wifi was good in the daytime, till after 4 PM. Then it was sketchy till after 10 PM. and then it was fine all night.  So it's tied to users and the available bandwidth.

Dave


----------



## rhodium1 (Jun 17, 2014)

We recently spent a week at Bluebeard's Beach Club in St. Thomas and I ended up being very thankful that I didn't pay for internet access for the week. Yes, you have to pay, and it is very expensive. As it turns out their WiFi was down for most of the week we were there. I know enough about wireless networking to see that the cause of the problem was that their routers simply weren't handing out any new IP addresses and that they just needed to be reset. Nobody at the resort seemed to be able to figure this out, however. Anyway, that's another place where internet is most certainly not free!


----------



## Myxdvz (Jun 18, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> I think I read, Bonnet Creek has a device limit in its units now - is this true?



I don't know about Bonnet Creek, but it is true at Glacier Canyon.  It's part of the new rollout of the wifi.  Only 2 devices are free.  Anything extra, you have to pay.


----------



## Joe33426 (Jun 19, 2014)

I always have some type of work that I need to do on vacation, so having wifi access is really important for me.   This week at the Smoky Mountain resort I got up at 5:00 am to get a couple hours of work done before our activities and the Internet was down for a few hours, so no work.  My cellphone also had no Internet, so no tethering.

Overall, beside the outage the other morning, the wifi at Wyndham resorts hasn't been too bad for me although not great.  

I'm probably going to have to break down and get a Verizon wifi hotspot like Ron, but I'm just too cheap to pay another $60/month for another internet connection.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 23, 2014)

*All Locations? No...*



linsj said:


> It's not bad at _all_ of the locations. I stay at Kauai Beach Villas for two weeks every year, and the Internet has not been a problem since they switched to AT&T.



We always work while we are in Flag and I live on VPN.  Only time we've had connectivity problems is during a storm where the power went out. But I also always carry a Verizon wireless hot spot as a backup no matter where we go.

This as opposed to multiple recents stays in Worldmark by Wyndham properties where WM owners still have to PAY for their connectivity.  Pricing for that is based on the number of devices.  However, once connected, no issues.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 23, 2014)

BellaWyn said:


> We always work while we are in Flag and I live on VPN.  Only time we've had connectivity problems is during a storm where the power went out. But I also always carry a Verizon wireless hot spot as a backup no matter where we go.
> 
> This as opposed to multiple recents stays in Worldmark by Wyndham properties where WM owners still have to PAY for their connectivity.  Pricing for that is based on the number of devices.  However, once connected, no issues.


I take it you mean Flagstaff? Are you limited to two devices there, or is in unlimited? do you know if the wifi is ResortNet2?

Thanks in advance, since I'll be there later this week.


----------



## siesta (Jun 23, 2014)

I rarely use the internet offered at resorts, I just turn my wifi hotspot on my smartphone and connect my devices to it. Its often wayyyy faster then any free wifi around.

I just now ran a speedtest: 27.60 mpbs downstream, and 16.65mbps upstream. Thats way faster then most people's personal home internet! (not me I have 50mbps at home). I guess though somepeople dont have smartphones, or dont have unlimited or enough data


----------



## ZEK1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Wyndham Harbor Lights*

We just got back from a week in San Diego and their was no mention of device limit and no problems with internet service. Also free.


----------



## EAM (Jun 26, 2014)

*Wifi at Wyndham Branson - fees?*

What does Wyndham currently charge for wifi at the Branson resorts?  Do you get some free devices?  Is there a discount for WVR members?


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 26, 2014)

siesta said:


> I rarely use the internet offered at resorts, I just turn my wifi hotspot on my smartphone and connect my devices to it. Its often wayyyy faster then any free wifi around.
> 
> I just now ran a speedtest: 27.60 mpbs downstream, and 16.65mbps upstream. Thats way faster then most people's personal home internet! (not me I have 50mbps at home). I guess though somepeople dont have smartphones, or dont have unlimited or enough data



Which resort were you at? Or we're you just running a test from your home/work area?

I got a surprising 32down/25up on Verizon while passing through Salinas, CA. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jun 29, 2014)

*Old Town Alexandria Wifi*

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3593005238

not bad.  took 1 day to fix the access in my room.


----------



## slomac (Jun 29, 2014)

We were just at Wyndham kona Hawaiian resort and the wi-fi was terrible.  I ended up just using the 3G on my phone the whole time.


----------

